# [2007] Pahio Kauai Beach Villas Wyndham stops new pool



## tombo (Sep 3, 2007)

Pahio Kauai Beach Villas was starting construction on a badly needed new pool this summer or fall to be completed by early 2008 at the latest. I called  KBV recently to see when the pool was expected to be completed as I am staying there for a week in February and I was hoping it would be ready. I was informed that the old pool would still be available for use in Feb 2008. I said all permits and plans were approved, construction was supposed to be going on now, why the delay? They said that Wyndham had decided to wait. Pahio was getting KBV a new pool, Wyndham has stopped the project for the forseeable future. 

I assume Wyndham stopped construction to focus on their points sales and construction of the new pools and work out room at Bali Hai. Maybe they want you to see that the best pools are where they have the most points for sale. The KBV pool was to be a sand bottom pool with waterfalls and much larger than what we currently have. We need that pool badly since the pools next door at the Hilton (formerly Radisson) are no longer available to us. I guess we aren't important to Wyndham since most of us are weeks owners 

Whenever a resort starts making money converting weeks to points, they seem to forget about the people who already own there. All they care about is making that new money from the conversions. If I am wrong about Wyndham changing things for the worse for weeks owners, then I will be sorry that I sold 2 of my 3 Pahio KBV weeks (Wyndham bought both of them using their ROFR). I am pretty sure that will not be the case. Tom


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 3, 2007)

I bet it'll be a special assessment to continue with the pool at KBV, which now seems to be the wicked step-child of the new "Pahio" group.


----------



## tombo (Sep 3, 2007)

*Assessment is probably correct*

There was enough money to complete this new pool without an assessment before Wyndham purchased Pahio. If it now requires an assessment, where do you suppose that money went? Do you think it might be Wyndham funneling all efforts and assets into Bali Hai?

I would hope that the maintenance fees and reserves are kept separate at each of the Pahio resorts, but I am not sure. It does seem as if KBV is the stepchild. I am not sure if it is because KBV isn't located near the other resorts, or if it is because KBV has the least number of owners converting to points. Very few owners I talked to are even considering converting. 

Well even if it takes an assessment we need a new pool. Maybe the step child can holler loud enough to get our new pool built. WE NEED OUR NEW POOL!!!


----------



## slabeaume (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm very sad to hear this!  But I'm not surprised.


----------



## jmontauk (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai Beach Villas now has full access to the 4 magnificent pools of the hotel adjoining the property.  One is a sand bottom pool with a slide.  The other three are clustered around a man made rock like mini mountain which has waterfalls cascading into the pools.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 20, 2011)

runner50 said:


> Kauai Beach Villas now has full access to the 4 magnificent pools of the hotel adjoining the property.  One is a sand bottom pool with a slide.  The other three are clustered around a man made rock like mini mountain which has waterfalls cascading into the pools.



FYI: This thread is four years old.  KBV completed a remodel of their existing pool in 2010.  There have been several threads talking about the cooperative KBR swimming pool and KBV tennis court agreement.

Dave


----------

